#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  Приезд Мастера чань Шэн-Яня

## Shah

В мае 2006 года в Россию планирует приехать чаньский мастер Шэн-Янь. Расписание и точная дата приезда Учителя появятся позже на сайте www.chan.ru, а также на страницах Буддийского Форума.

Подробная информация о Мастере на сайтах:

английский язык:
www.dharmadrum.org
www.chancenter.org

русский язык:
http://chan.ru/tradition.html

----------

